# wie fallen mavic schuhe aus ?



## M.I.G. (21. Januar 2011)

in einem webshop gäbe es gerade mavic schuhe recht günstig. wie fallen die aus ? hab gehört eher eng
northwave habe ich in 42,5
pearl izumi in 42
hat jemand einen tipp ?


----------



## Stromberg (21. Januar 2011)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> in einem webshop gäbe es gerade mavic schuhe recht günstig. wie fallen die aus ? hab gehört eher eng
> northwave habe ich in 42,5
> pearl izumi in 42
> hat jemand einen tipp ?


Mavic faellt recht schmal aus, zumindest meine Fury. Bei denen habe ich 44 2/3, bei Shimano 44, bei PI 44,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backgammon (22. Januar 2011)

am besten bestellen und probieren. wenn sie nicht passen zurück damit.


----------



## Emmanja (30. Januar 2011)

Hab normalerweise Größe 44

Meine Sidi Schuhe 45, Shimano ebenfalls 45 und mein Mavic Fury 45 2/3

Würd sagen die Mavic Schuhe fallen normal eng aus, da sind die Sidi enger und die Shimao weiter!


----------



## mike79 (15. September 2014)

Weiss jemand wie die Mavic Alpine ausfallen?


----------



## mike79 (17. September 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie die Mavic Alpine ausfallen?



Keiner???


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Keiner???


Haben einen zu kleinen Leisten für die Schuhnummer. Praktisch vergleichbar mit Salomon (gleiche Firma Amer Sports).
Du musst 1 Nummer größer nehmen, evtl. 1.5 Nummern größer wenn Du breite Füße hast.


----------



## zwehni (18. September 2014)

Also mit den Mavic kam ich null zurecht. entweder zu groß oder zu klein


----------



## Scholzi (18. September 2014)

mike79 schrieb:


> Keiner???


Ich fahr nur Mavic Schuhe, u.a. auch den Alpine. Habe in Straßenschuhen Gr. 44 u. fahre alle Mavic in 45 1/3.


----------



## Nforcer (18. September 2014)

Der Mavic Alpine XL fällt recht groß bzgl. Breite und Höhe aus. Ich musste mir noch eine etwas dickere Sohle einlegen damit er passt.


----------



## mike79 (18. September 2014)

Hab den Schuh mal in 47 1/3 bestellt bei Normalgröße 46.

Mal schauen

Danke euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (18. September 2014)

da war er bei mir zu groß ... also von 47 auf 48 beim mavic crossmax. von 47 auf 47 1/3 war beim alpine XL viel zu klein. hab jetzt die shimano am günstig geschossen bei wiggle. mit denen bin ich mega zufrieden


----------



## Micha382 (19. September 2014)

Bei den Alpine XL ist das so ne Sache. Dadurch dass sie keine halben Größen haben musst du Glück haben dass sie passen
ansonsten würde ich sagen der XL fällt 1 bis 1,5 Größen kleiner aus als ein Straßenschuh.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MucPaul (22. September 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> Also mit den Mavic kam ich null zurecht. entweder zu groß oder zu klein



Und wenn Du einen in der Mitte nimmst?


----------



## Micha382 (22. September 2014)

Schau dir mal an wie sie die Größen abstufen, kannst vergessen...


----------



## Mzungu (25. September 2014)

Mir passt der Alpine in 46 2/3 bei "normaler" Schugröße 46 gut. Fahre ich seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## Xroom (25. September 2014)

Entgegen der meisten Vorredner habe ich die Mavic Schuhe eher "passend"
Bei Schuhgröße 43 habe ich den Fury in 43 1/3 und die Alpine in 44
SIDI und Shimano fahre ich auch 44.
Der Alpine sitzt für mich dabei sehr bequem, so dass ich auch längere Tragepassagen gerne darin zurücklege.
Der Fury sitzt recht eng, also ideal für Rennen, weniger für entspannte Touren (Dafür isser aber auch nicht gedacht).
Ideal wäre wohl für beide 43 2/3. Gibt's aber nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

